# Dubia Roach Food Bowl



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi

I was wondering what you guys use as food bowls for your Dubia roaches. I know they can't climb smooth surfaces and things such as hamster bowls aren't suitable. So, what do you use? Any links to ebay etc would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

I just use a small old takeaway tub..about 6x3and about 1 inch high..my beardie is only a few months old and he has no problem accessing the roaches.

Daz


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Discodaz said:


> I just use a small old takeaway tub..about 6x3and about 1 inch high..my beardie is only a few months old and he has no problem accessing the roaches.
> 
> Daz


Sorry for the confusion. I meant a food bowl for putting roach food in so that the roaches can access the food and get in and out of the bowl.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Well in that case,exactly the same,thats what i use with a door cut out of one end to allow the babies in and out...works for me mate

Daz


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

i use the lid off a fish food tub, they are about 1 cm high and i add more food to it every 2 days, they get plenty of food and it doesn't sit there uneaten for ages


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

tropicaljoey said:


> i use the lid off a fish food tub, they are about 1 cm high and i add more food to it every 2 days, they get plenty of food and it doesn't sit there uneaten for ages


Sp the nymphs are able to climb the 1cm?


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just cut a doorway out of any size plastic lid

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

DeadLee said:


> Sp the nymphs are able to climb the 1cm?


Mine seem to be able to


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Caps off 2 litre / 4 pint milk containers for both dry food (bug grub, bran, weetabix,etc) and solid water crystals. They have a thread inside so the roaches can get a foothold to get out. Food such as fruit, veg, potato, etc. is just put on the floor of the tank.


----------



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

use any plastic bowl or tub, just get some sand paper and rough up the edges


----------

